# Browning 2000 20 Ga



## lostterren (Feb 2, 2010)

I have an old Browning 2000 20 ga that came with a 3" chambered barrel.  This gun was released before the revolution of the screw in choke.  The gun shoots just as smooth as the day it came out of the box.  The only problem is that it won't eject a low brass 2 3/4 shell.  I have been looking everywhere for a 2 3/4" chambered barrel for my Browning but with no luck so far.  I have always favored this gun and want to keep shooting it, but I really want to get a replacement barrel for it.  Does anyone know of an online site that I could try or possibly a good gunsmith in the middle Georgia area that could put his hands on one?  Thank you.


----------



## AnchAk1961 (Mar 8, 2010)

Try this...

http://www.jeffsoutfitters.com/store.aspx?panel=1&categoryid=82

I don't see one advertised but give them a call, you never know.


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Mar 8, 2010)

If you shoot substantially more 2 3/4 inch shells than 3 inch, you can have the gas port opened.  It will still shoot 3" shells, just a little hard on the mechanism.

Make sure the gas port is good and clean before making any major decisions.


----------



## Bill Brown (Mar 8, 2010)

Try Broomes Barrels in Fitzgerald, GA.


----------



## Cottontail (Mar 8, 2010)

I had a 2000 it was the sorriest semi auto i have ever owned The A5s and the gold hunter are great never had any problems at all with those.


----------



## gaspur1 (Oct 3, 2011)

They were designed that way. It ejects the 3 inch shell as it should. Read your owners manual or type Browning 20 gauge into GOOGLE and it will come up. I think the gas port is the same for 2 3/4 and 3 inch.


----------



## GASeminole (Oct 4, 2011)

Recommend you try shooting high-brass 2 3/4 and see if you still have problems.


----------

